# Anyone use an electric power washer?



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

I've been looking into buying an electric power washer to clean vinyl siding/fence/driveway etc. Reviews seem to be all over the place with them. I see many on Amazon claiming upwards of 3000psi for a really good price but still I'm a bit skeptical. Anyone have positive experience with one?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a Ryobi 2000 PSI electric power washer. It's perfect for light chores around the house. Washing off the deck, light concrete, etc. I wanted electric since I only use it 3-4 times per year and didn't want gas sitting in it. It is 2 years old now and so far, so good. No issues.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Vinyl siding and fence are not difficult, the drive way is a different story and depending on how big makes a big factor. With a small enough nozzle(read high pressure) you can probably clean anything with even a sunjoe type washer, would just take you time.

You wont be able to effectively utilize the brush and circular/rotating head concrete cleaners that well.

That said I do have the newer sunjoe spx3001 washer and would buy it again. With the turbo nozzle it made cleaning much easier. We used to clean almost a 5-600sq ft stone paver patio which had tons of grime/dirt and moss.

Karcher makes pretty solid stuff as well. But I got the sunjoe for 90 bucks (retails 150) as a used acceptable from amazon (it had its screws missing, I went to the orange store and got some). The karcher was 200+.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Thank you @cnet24 @uts . Glad to hear some feedback about them, I'm not sure which to get yet but I'm looking into the Ryobi, us joe and Karcher.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I ditched the obnoxious gas pressure washer last year. The electric pressure washers are much better than they used to be. Don't get hung up on the PSI rating. 1800 to 2000 will peel paint off. GPM is more important. 
I bought a Kranzle, top quality but very expensive.


----------



## mrp116 (Mar 2, 2020)

I have the Ryobi $100 pressure washer that I have used to pressure wash my fence, house siding, deck etc... It has done a fantastic job on everything. My back fence is covered by overhanging forest behind it and is always densely shaded. It gets nasty with algae and tree drippings. The power washer always brings it back to looking like new wood with no solvents or chemicals. When it stops working, I'll just buy another one. For $100 the powerwasher is almost disposable. However, this one has hung on for years. I know that they have made changes, as mine is many years old, but for $100 you can't go wrong.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've got an electric ryobi and a larger gas unit as well. For most things I greatly prefer the electric, it's just easier and quieter. The only time I use the gas is when I'm going to be using the surface cleaner and need more psi and gpm.

Definitely look more at gpm than psi.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I bought a SunJoe SPX4001 from Home Depot about 3 years ago. I've definitely put it through its paces. It does well. I've used it to strip old stain off mine and two neighbors' fences and even cleaned all 3 of our wood garage doors to restain them. It works great. I got mine from Home Depot on sale for about $150.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I have one of the 2k PSI Ryobi units from Home Depot and its fantastic. I added some quick connects to the hose ends and bought a set of tips so I can use it to wash the car but otherwise it was everything I need around the house. I don't see myself cleaning the driveway, not really. I rinse but the scrub would want a bit more power than the smaller unit I have. Otherwise its used for everything else including washing the cars. Great for that.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> ...I bought a Kranzle, top quality but very expensive.


Those look like the REEL deal. I need to put one of those on my wish list.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

Wow I'm feeling much more optimistic about buying one now. Looking forward to actually using one.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I got the Greenworks version a couple years ago. Use it to clean all the patio furniture and patio itself. Gets used about once or twice a year. I like it.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Another reason I like my electric pressure washer is that I built it into a cabinet and use a hose reel to keep 50 ft of hose on that works great for washing cars with the foam cannon. It gets used 3 or 4 times a week for cars. If I need to do something around the yard I have an extra 100' of hose that reaches almost everywhere on my property. No more dragging out a noisy smelly gas one.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

That is a great idea!


Shindoman said:


> Another reason I like my electric pressure washer is that I built it into a cabinet and use a hose reel to keep 50 ft of hose on that works great for washing cars with the foam cannon. It gets used 3 or 4 times a week for cars. If I need to do something around the yard I have an extra 100' of hose that reaches almost everywhere on my property. No more dragging out a noisy smelly gas one.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

@Shindoman nice Metrovac too, and love that Honeydew scent, my MTM cannon hasn't seen much action for a while. Have you fired up the Kranzle?


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I don't have an electric but just a reminder no matter what one you get, don't forget to winterize it - get the water out of the pump before freezing temps if kept in a non-heated garage.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@Trogdor I've had the Kranzle for almost a year now. Gets used at least 2 or 3 times a week. More than enough power for the cars and dirt bikes. Love it!


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I bought a sun joe electric last year. so far only used for cleaning the deck and washing the car. My father in law lives 5 houses down and owns a gas one if I really need higher psi.

One think about my electric one, you have to allow it to wind down before engaging again or you won't get any pressure. It's a little annoying at first but you get used to it.

@Trogdor , wow that set up looks awesome


----------

